# Need a good mouse



## Shrutesh (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
I am through 2 logitech (sub 500Rs) mouse in 3 years.
need a better mouse(wire/less) for light gaming,surfing,photoshop,Autocad ...
They tend to double click when single clicked...
loose a click when dragged etc.
need a scroll mouse nothing too fancy.
Budget 500 to 1000.
Please give quality a preference.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 24, 2012)

Some days ago, I bought Razer Abyssus. Am happy with it. (cost 1300 at that time). Since you're a light gamer, it'll be good for your purpose.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2012)

Logitech gs400 (mx518 upgraded version) FTW.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 24, 2012)

+1 for GS400. If you can increase your budget a bit, look at Razer DA too....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2012)

Logitech GS400.

Don't buy old MX518, which you might get in lower price tab than usual.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't buy old MX518, which you might get in lower price tab than usual.



Why so?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 25, 2012)

Older MX just rocks. I don't need the extra DPI of the GS400.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why so?



Because they are old stocks & not produced any more. So, dealers always try to get rid of old stocks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Because they are old stocks & not produced any more. So, dealers always try to get rid of old stocks.



So what? Older MX518 was good either, so if you're getting it for cheap, why not go for it? The newer model has just dpi increment which is pretty meaningless for majority people.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Because they are old stocks & not produced any more. So, dealers always try to get rid of old stocks.



There is nothing wrong in buying mx518.Both g400 and mx 518  is good enough for op.mx518 looks far better than g400.you will ultimately get g400 while rma'ing mx518.So chill buh that is cheaper.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Because they are old stocks & not produced any more. So, dealers always try to get rid of old stocks.



Old stock = Better deal

Sometimes the older models are better than their supposed sequels. Don't know much about the MX518 or GS400 comparison but I hope that's not the case with these. Haven't come across anyone who has owned both either. 

Anyone with experience with both?

@OP: If you are in a strict 500 budget then get a Logitech or Microsoft mouse for around that. There aren't great many options available beyond that which will last significantly longer. 

In case you are able to spend more than a gaming grade mouse should do the  job. They are more comfortable and prepared to be abused by the user. A logitech MX518 or GS400, whichever has more warranty should be ideal. 
Logitech has highest warranty among its peers, hence suggesting that.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

I have MX518 mouse its very good for the price.It has 5 programmable button for suite  gaming needs.Both G400 and MX518 is almost same only difference is GS400 has 3500DPi sensor.Both has 3 Years replacement warranty.
BTW @OP check this new mouse from Logitech its called G300.Here's the link 
Buy Logitech Gaming Mouse G300 in Mumbai India
Price-1.3Konly
*i.imgur.com/1f69I.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pmj8n.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EolQN.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

I am also currently using MX 518 and I am damn satisfied with the performance and comfort. After using that mouse my college mouse makes me do my work asap so that I don't have to use their mouse anymore.


----------



## Shrutesh (Jan 30, 2012)

*Reply to all*

Thank you guys but the Logitech one is a bit too fancy fro me
I would go for razor instead.
Thank you all


----------

